# Guys..I met with an accident..



## ajai5777 (Jan 26, 2012)

My bike got crashed with a tripper.Right hand got fractured and some skin loss..Now in hospital..If i wasnt wearing helmet it could have been all over.

See the bike..
*i42.tinypic.com/2ug03d3.jpg

And one more thing, 5777 is my bikes number..


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope you recover soon. 

How serious the fracture in your right hand is?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 26, 2012)

An operation was needed, a steel rod is placed.Fracture and dislocation in wrist.Radius and ulna got separated.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 26, 2012)

+1 for wearing a helmet. Get well soon.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> An operation was needed, a steel rod is placed.Fracture and dislocation in wrist.Radius and ulna got separated.


hmm that's a pretty serious one.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 26, 2012)

Get well soon bro.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 26, 2012)

That's a pretty bad accident you had there. God loves you. 
Get well soon dude!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2012)

Get well soon


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 26, 2012)

u gotta be more carefull mate,get well soon


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 26, 2012)

Get well soon! and this proves again why we should wear helmets.. don't know why so many people dont!


----------



## pramudit (Jan 26, 2012)

Get Well Soon Dude......


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> An operation was needed, a steel rod is placed.Fracture and dislocation in wrist.Radius and ulna got separated.



This is very serious man. Get well soon.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 26, 2012)

Get well soon bro


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of this, get well soon


----------



## Tenida (Jan 26, 2012)

Get well soon..bro..


----------



## maddy1205 (Jan 26, 2012)

get well soon buddy!!!


----------



## nims11 (Jan 26, 2012)

Get well soon.
You will have trouble typing with left hand.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2012)

That looks bad... Get well soon!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> An operation was needed, a steel rod is placed.Fracture and dislocation in wrist.Radius and ulna got separated.



This is very serious. 
Get well soon.


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2012)

That's terrible. Recover soon dude.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 26, 2012)

woah dude..that is some damaged bike...good thing you wore your helmet...thumbs up for that..hope you recover quickly...


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jan 26, 2012)

Get well soon bro


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 26, 2012)

helmet saved your day. wishes for a fast recovery.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 26, 2012)

This is sad 

Get well soon


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jan 26, 2012)

You did a good thing by wearing helmet, which saved your life.

Hope you will recover soon.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 26, 2012)

Dude, Get Well Soon!!  

And thank GOD for wearing that helmet


----------



## Anish (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope you will be back to normal soon. 
Take care.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you for your prayers guys..
Today is my birthday..and I am in hospital..
*i44.tinypic.com/r06w6f.jpg


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday as well.

But what's with Dhakkan Chargers shirt?


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mate!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 26, 2012)

So a birthday present from God gifting you "survival"! Pretty epic gift IMO! 

Happy b'day mate!


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 26, 2012)

ico said:


> But what's with Dhakkan Chargers shirt?



Got from some local shop, just needed an elastic one so that all those things can pass through that gap..


----------



## iinfi (Jan 26, 2012)

Get well soon man ... we will pray for u .. u sud be ok in ...wat? 6-8 weeks? wat did the doc say?
dont touch any bike for 6-8 months .... it will take time for the wrist to gain strength ... dont think that a footballer's recovery time urs wud be same for a similar injury ..


----------



## Sarath (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy birthday and wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Tenida (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bro..Hope you recover soon


----------



## asingh (Jan 26, 2012)

Get well soon man. Stop biking, way to dangerous in India.


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy birthday.



asingh said:


> Stop biking, way to dangerous in India.



Stop going outside, way too dangerous in India.


----------



## aquafusion (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy birthday dude and get well soon. Best wishes.
Out there you can't be playing roadrash  or superbikes


----------



## mrintech (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday 



Faun said:


> Stop going outside, way too dangerous in India.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 27, 2012)

cool, good to know your getting better happy birthday (lil late lolz ) and recover speedily
ouch radius and ulna getting separated sounds painful


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 27, 2012)

Apologies for being a little late. 

Wishing you a happy birthday and above all, a complete recovery, my Friend.

God is with you.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2012)

which company helmet do you own dude? also, who's fault was it ? what happened to the disk brake? get well soon and buy a new bike and helmet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2012)

Get well soon....
best wishes from all TDF members


----------



## buddyram (Jan 27, 2012)

spirited guy
belated happy birthday wishes bro


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your wishes and prayers..



Gollum said:


> which company helmet do you own dude? also, who's fault was it ? what happened to the disk brake? get well soon and buy a new bike and helmet.



The company name is volga.Which had saved one of my friends life too.I didnt change the helmet as it got only some scratches.But this time it was damaged.
The main thing to be noted is that the helmet is the type which has jaw protection and the impact was on that area.If the helmet was the other stylish type without jaw protection,things could have been worse.

It was a turn and the road was narrow.Tripper was wrong side both vehicles were in medium speed (40-50).There was no side for me to pass and the tripper could move only its front and i was hit on the back tyre..I  did apply brake but as it was a turn my tyres got skidded.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 27, 2012)

get well soon buddy...tc


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jan 27, 2012)

happy birthday bro...get well soon.


----------



## Garbage (Jan 27, 2012)

Get well soon...
Now, get off the computer and take rest...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 27, 2012)

Scary. Get well soon mate.


----------



## Alok (Jan 27, 2012)

get well soon. And be careful after recovery. Btw its very bad that right hand....


----------

